# 3 flights of stairs, 5 friends with their camera phones ready,but where's my helmet?



## Power_of1 (Aug 31, 2009)

:madman: 
3 flights of stairs, 5 friends with their camera phones ready,but where's my helmet?

Do I go? I've done these stairs many times and yes I had my helmet on, I come on I can do it nothing will happen,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT!

Fire department, ambulance and a trip to childrens hosp, cat scans and x-rays

Always wear your Helmet show this to all your kids. So it might not be cool to wear your helmet, also not cool being scared for life.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

heal up dood, you'll fly again.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Speedy recovery mate.


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bummer, you'll bounce back quick.


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

Power_of1 said:


> I've done these stairs many times and yes I had my helmet on, I come on I can do it nothing will happen,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT!


Ain't that the way it happens. Lesson learned and it looks like you walked away in considerably okay condition. Heal up, put on the helmet, and go back to that spot and show it who's boss.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Hopefully someone's house didn't burn down while the first responders tended to you.

Speedy recovery all the same.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

BigSharks said:


> Hopefully someone's house didn't burn down while the first responders tended to you.


WTF? Really?


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

^^Do you suggest it should be the fire department's job to respond to the Youtube allstars who do dangerous things without proper protection? Please enlighten me as my close ties with the Cleveland FD would suggest otherwise.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

Doing something stupid isn't the issue. People do stupid things and burn houses down too; should the fire department not respond to those? My point is yes an injured kid is more important that physical property. What if the OP had internal bleeding? Personally I'd rather loose my house than a kid loose his life, and I sure as hell hope my local fire department feels the same.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

where's the camera phone footage of the epic crash?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

shrubeck said:


> Doing something stupid isn't the issue. People do stupid things and burn houses down too; should the fire department not respond to those? My point is yes an injured kid is more important that physical property. What if the OP had internal bleeding? Personally I'd rather loose my house than a kid loose his life, and I sure as hell hope my local fire department feels the same.


+1

FDs all just doing their jobs. respect.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> ^^Do you suggest it should be the fire department's job to respond to the Youtube allstars who do dangerous things without proper protection? Please enlighten me as my close ties with the Cleveland FD would suggest otherwise.


pushing the limits is how one learns their ability, we start pushing the limit the first time we walk, seems silly, but truly at that stage you really are. 
Later on we look at pushing the limit as merely "fun" and for some people, the adrenaline rush is hard wired and we will always do it. However its not like going down steps is some mighty impossible feet for the average rider, maybe for you I dono.
I know talking to a Neuro ICU nurse one year the majority of people filling their units were merely people hanging their christmas lights, you know the type, old, rebels, never quit wanting to blend in, always trying to outdo their neighbor, reaching farther than they should on the ladder while their wife nags from below, horrible risk takers, you know the type.

To the opp, what was the reason for the catscan? were you unconsiouse for a period of time? having trouble remember things after a couple of minutes?

It is something you want limited unless completely necessary. Bleeds for instance in the brain are often not detected right off, with a ct and many times there is nothing that can be done unless it gets serious.
Things to look for over the next few days are intense headaches and blurred vision. Eat healthy it is the bodies way of healing and far more important than most know to recovering from any kind of an injury.
If you had a sound concussion it is something that you may "hear" for years go come, you will know what I mean if it happens, hope it doesnt.

gl


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

nomit said:


> where's the camera phone footage of the epic crash?


+1...without that... OP could just had a nice makeup

@OP: hope you heal fast and end up not too scared...that sucks.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

BigSharks said:


> Hopefully someone's house didn't burn down while the first responders tended to you.
> 
> Speedy recovery all the same.


Yes, obviously, because_ every single possible_ fire truck and firefighter in his area was their, _totally_ ignoring other calls during the time period. 

Don't be stupid.

There, happy now?


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

shrubeck said:


> Doing something stupid isn't the issue. People do stupid things and burn houses down too; should the fire department not respond to those? My point is yes an injured kid is more important that physical property. What if the OP had internal bleeding? Personally I'd rather loose my house than a kid loose his life, and I sure as hell hope my local fire department feels the same.


The primary purpose of a fire department is to extinguish (and educate the public regarding) fires. In Cleveland, it is not unheard of for an engine to be delayed in reaching a fire because as first responders they are obligated to respond to drunks who crash into walls, kids who ride bikes down stairs, and ignorant people who feign emergencies so they can get a ride to the hospital because they have a cold, etc. It IS about doing something stupid.

Note that this and my previous post are more about the misuse of FD time than criticizing the op.


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

stair gaps with no lid? I expect that from some of the young-guns on Pinkbike but not on MTBR. Seriously, glad to know you're ok and that you've had this experience to help evaluate the next time you are faced with a similar situation. However, there is one benefit to you eating it, the chic's are going to dig your war-wound :thumbsup:


----------



## fast_monte` (Jul 6, 2009)

So when you had the cat scan, did they find anything?


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> The primary purpose of a fire department is to extinguish (and educate the public regarding) fires. In Cleveland, it is not unheard of for an engine to be delayed in reaching a fire because as first responders they are obligated to respond to drunks who crash into walls, kids who ride bikes down stairs, and ignorant people who feign emergencies so they can get a ride to the hospital because they have a cold, etc. It IS about doing something stupid.
> 
> Note that this and my previous post are more about the misuse of FD time than criticizing the op.


So your argument is that people who have a fire were not doing something stupid?

R you serious?


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

scrublover said:


> Yes, obviously, because every single possible EMS person in his area was their, totally ignoring other calls during the time period.
> 
> Don't be stupid.


I read this several times and have no idea what you're trying to say.

It doesn't matter how many EMS techs are there if the FD are designated first responders.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Blurr said:


> So your argument is that people who have a fire were not doing something stupid?
> 
> R you serious?


My argument is that incidents like the op's at times will deprive the dept. of resources needed to combat fires. So I guess I R serious.


----------



## morsetaper2 (May 22, 2005)

fast_monte` said:


> So when you had the cat scan, did they find anything?


Probably not.  As if he had a brain he'd have worn a helmet.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> My argument is that incidents like the op's at times will deprive the dept. of resources needed to combat fires. So I guess I R serious.


You counter dict yourself, you go on in other post to say that the fire is supposed to respond to EMS situations as well. So in other words the problem would not be the Op, but would be that fire departments should not be responding to other incidents besides fires, which in your world are only caused by competent people.

I think you are just looking for attention.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Bigsharks- quit shi*ttin on his thread! jeez!!


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

shrubeck said:


> Doing something stupid isn't the issue. People do stupid things and burn houses down too; should the fire department not respond to those? My point is yes an injured kid is more important that physical property. What if the OP had internal bleeding? Personally I'd rather loose my house than a kid loose his life, and I sure as hell hope my local fire department feels the same.


Agreed. Sounds like bad policy decision at the fire Department if this makes them late for fires, not the kids fault (although I agree he should of had a full face helmet on).

Sounds like a classic case of, "hold my beer and watch this!".


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

BigSharks said:


> My argument is that incidents like the op's at times will deprive the dept. of resources needed to combat fires. So I guess I R serious.


So then perhaps Cleveland needs to reevaluate its policy of having the FD be the first responders to everything, and have them actually respond to, you know, fires? And obviously things needing ladders/extrication type stuff that they do. Leave the stuff that doesn't call for that stuff to the other emergency services? Well, whatever Cleveland has/does.

To the OP: heal up!


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

scrublover said:


> Yes, obviously, because_ every single possible_ fire truck and firefighter in his area was their, _totally_ ignoring other calls during the time period.
> 
> Don't be stupid.


Too late


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

morsetaper2 said:


> Probably not.  As if he had a brain he'd have worn a helmet.


 


> I've done these stairs many times and yes I had my helmet on


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Blurr said:


> You counter dict yourself, you go on in other post to say that the fire is supposed to respond to EMS situations as well. So in other words the problem would not be the Op, but would be that fire departments should not be responding to other incidents besides fires, which in your world are only caused by competent people.
> 
> I think you are just looking for attention.


I think you have no clue what you are talking about, but plan on continuing to babble anyway. Fine, have at it.

First responder status means that when a call comes in (car crash, injury, etc.), the first responder (whether Fire, EMS, or other dept.) closest must respond to the call, assess the situation, and coordinate courses of action. Due to a number of reasons including geographic coverage and what else may be going on in the city at that time, many cities require that city service depts. like Fire have to assist Police and EMS with situations like op's (which normally wouldn't be lumped into what you'd expect firemen to handle) as first responders.

In fact, many depts. (including CFD) have firemedics, firemen with advanced EMS training. Now, if a firemedic is not available for the first responder run, the firemen will arrive on scene, direct traffic, and wait for the proper department (police, ems) to arrive.

Betterride and scrublover- I agree, but note that many big cities do not staff as many civil servants as they should (generally related to budgets), and police, fire, and ems often have to 'wear different hats'. Last I heard, EMS techs in Cleveland start around $26K a year and work ungodly amounts of overtime (due to insufficient resources with which to hire more). Other big cities are not so different.

@KFed- you're right- OP: heal up, wear a helmet, and quit inadvertently starting interweb flame wars.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> I think you have no clue what you are talking about, but plan on continuing to babble anyway. Fine, have at it.
> 
> First responder status means that when a call comes in (car crash, injury, etc.), the first responder (whether Fire, EMS, or other dept.) closest must respond to the call, assess the situation, and coordinate courses of action. Due to a number of reasons including geographic coverage and what else may be going on in the city at that time, many cities require that city service depts. like Fire have to assist Police and EMS with situations like op's (which normally wouldn't be lumped into what you'd expect firemen to handle) as first responders.
> 
> ...


So after your Initial Immature post, later Irrelevant posts, you go on to say that the Fire Dept Should indeed be responding according to Demographics.

Guess we should hope you are not laying around bleeding someplace while the "first responders" are responding to someones house burning down cause they left a burner on.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

^^Again, it's a struggle to comprehend what you're saying; but nowhere in my posts did I say what you are alleging.

Like it or not, FD first responder status exists and it can often be at best a waste of time and at worst a delay (when seconds count) at doing their 'real' job.

I certainly wouldn't blame the FD for putting out a fire.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

Stairs are guhNar


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Just be happy the kids alright, seriously.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

^not saying i dont agree with you. i think FD system should be revamped anyways, i wont go into that here tho.

@op - Shred on, shred on


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bigsharks,why do you even bother putting out fires in cleveland? The whole shi**y city should just be burnt to the ground anyway. Except for ray's of course.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

BigSharks said:


> My argument is that incidents like the op's at times will deprive the dept. of resources needed to combat fires.


No, you're argument is lame. Let it go.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ok...not forgetting that this thread is about OP nice makeup (until a video proves something else)....I'm just going to try taking the thread to another direction, other than what is or not is what the FDs should do:
I just search "slayer27 avatar" on the forum search engine and found nothing...so I'll say it:
that is some mtb passion avatar!!!


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes I need vid......I want to see if you head sounds like a tomato or a coconut when it bounces off the pavement!!!


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

BigSharks said:


> The primary purpose of a fire department is to extinguish (and educate the public regarding) fires. In Cleveland, it is not unheard of for an engine to be delayed in reaching a fire because as first responders they are obligated to respond to drunks who crash into walls, kids who ride bikes down stairs, and ignorant people who feign emergencies so they can get a ride to the hospital because they have a cold, etc. It IS about doing something stupid.
> 
> Note that this and my previous post are more about the misuse of FD time than criticizing the op.


Your could not be more wrong. The Fire Departments primary job is to be a first responder to people in medical need.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Old industrial complexes like Ray's are one of the reasons a city needs a strong FD. Those fires are the kind that make national news for engulfing full city blocks, etc.

Full disc.- I'm not a fireman, although it is the family business. I'll put my knowledge of the (local) industry on par with any civilian's.

ffwl- your second sentence borders on complete ignorance of what EMS does/should do. That is literally akin to saying that a police department's primary job is extinguishing fires.

And since you've got me all worked up, op - better post some vid. Set to rap rock.


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

Since I am so Ignorant please help me and remember keep it simple. If less than 20% of all fire department calls are to fires how can you so that that is there primary function. 
What I think you problem is that you are bothered by people who do silly acts like not wearing a helmet, driving without a seat belt, and ect. Your turn little shark...oh wait so you think that FD's should just go to fires??


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I expressed that you were/are ignorant of the role EMS plays in city service, not that you are an ignorant person in general. Having read your second post, I'll express that now though.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Was in a similar situation before where a friend forgot his helmet. But in our case, all of us with helmets offered to let him borrow one for the stunts, which he did.

Heal up dude! and ride on. with a helmet!


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

ffwlwhite said:


> Since I am so Ignorant please help me and remember keep it simple. If less than 20% of all fire department calls are to fires how can you so that that is there primary function.
> What I think you problem is that you are bothered by people who do silly acts like not wearing a helmet, driving without a seat belt, and ect. Your turn little shark...oh wait so you think that FD's should just go to fires??


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Power_of1 said:


> Do I go? I've done these stairs many times and yes I had my helmet on, I come on I can do it nothing will happen,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT!
> .


A good friends SO had a similar experience. He went out longboarding with some friends, got to the top of the hill and realized he forgot his helmet. Since he had boarded the hill many times he just went without it. Anyway, he smacked his head on the concrete and one basilar skull fracture, one helicopter ride, and a couple hours of brain surgery later he died. Be thankful that strawberry is all you got.

As for the other argument in this thread... other than lightning all fires are the result of someone either being a complete moron or at least negligent. If local voters/taxpayers choose not to fund emergency services adequately then that sucks, but claiming you shouldn't do anything that might get you hurt lest the Responders be unavailable for something which _might_ happen and _might_ be worse is just ignorant. I hope you don't ever drive, because a traffic accident could delay the firefighters from a fire as well. And lay off the bacon. If you have a heart attack they might have to come defibrillate you while the whole town burns.


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the shark is just frustrated with people who abuse the EMS services. There are a lot of people in this country who make poor decisions and are unable to rectify there emergencies them self. They then call for emergency services for help. He is just a little old school in his thought that all the fire department should do is fight fires. In fact most FD's want to provide EMS services. By the way here is Cleveland FD's mission statement.

To serve the City of Cleveland with the highest degree of quality and professionalism through a proactive commitment to prevent and mitigate emergency situations where life and property are at risk.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> Hopefully someone's house didn't burn down while the first responders tended to you.
> 
> Speedy recovery all the same.


Blunt, but I"m with the Shark on this one.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

If helping people who do stupid things and sustain injuries from it bothers EMS/FF/Law Enf. enough, they can find another career, because people making stupid decisions will never go away. As a teacher, if I got pissed every time I had to deal with a student whose parent/s have done them a lifelong disservice in raising them, I would go insane or have to find different employment. Point being, the kid made a stupid choice (no helmet) and is certainly paying for it. He sustained a head injury and is being chastised (by some) for receiving medical treatment. I prefer to believe that he saved them from giving some hypochondriac a taxpayer funded lift to a warm bed and free meal.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> I expressed that you were/are ignorant of the role EMS plays in city service, not that you are an ignorant person in general. Having read your second post, I'll express that now though.


I think you are on the wrong forum. This is where you need to be

http://www.firehouse.com/


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

This is weird. Power of 1 implies that this photo is him (lack of quotes), as well as the replies, but I thought he was an older guy with a bum leg....I guess some assuming is going on.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=570949

Power of 1might be the biggest troll on mtbr these days given the threads he starts. He seems to love to embellish his stories for drama so seeing a flame war start over EMS is hilarious.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

_edit:_ Nevermind.

Coach417, point taken. And +1M if the op created a joke post or has Benjamin Button syndrome.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

@ lidarman - Nailed it!


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

> I'll just have to throw my hands up at the guy that thinks fighting fires is not the primary job of a fireman, and to the chuckleheads that agree with him.


If less than 20% of the calls are for fires, then it must not be their primary job.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

So why are your friend's videos not posted yet? 

Hope you get back to riding soon and remember that helmet ( I'm guessing you will now)


----------



## Power_of1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Power of 1 to all my dear friends , yes i'm the biker thar rides with one leg in black silk shorts awsome, and this is a picture of my 13 yr son patrick he REALLY IS EVIL KNIEVEL ,patrick has never had any fear, he rode the 10 mile off road course in Temecula on a friggin road bike, no **** my son patrick reminds me of Super Dave, Robby Knievel, Ned Overend and John Tomac patrick is my idol and superstar mtb racer..and well ALWAYS WEAR HIS HELMET or i'll chop his legs off


----------



## Power_of1 (Aug 31, 2009)

patricks still sore, and your right all the girls love that scar, over the weekend some thought he was in a coma, icu, but he's back in class and carrys his books in a gay roller backback but he has no choice he shoulder really took a beating, he's doing homework and already asking me if he could still do the 12 hours of temecula, CA in jan 2010,, he could bearly move and wants to ride already,,trying to figure out how to upload or post video


----------



## Power_of1 (Aug 31, 2009)

*You asked for the video well here it is.....*

*You asked for the video well here it is.....*


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

lucky you didnt break your face, been there done that, you dont want to go down that road. 
make sure if your going to be doing **** like that, that you have 1, full face helmet, and two, know what your doing, you look completely out of control.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Can you say Darwin award!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Blurr said:


> pushing the limits is how one learns their ability, we start pushing the limit the first time we walk, seems silly, but truly at that stage you really are.
> 
> gl


lol when you said that. i flinched thinking of my kids learning to walk.....
corners!:eekster:


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

dude, you are lucky it wasn't worse than that. looks like you just pushed off at the top and were a runaway train after that


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, this thread has it all.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

HotBlack said:


> Wow, this thread has it all.


Not quite.

How 'bout some debating about how a 29'er would have easily rolled the stairs and prevented
the crash?


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

Dude... lean. back.


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

Evil Patrick said:


> Not quite.
> 
> How 'bout some debating about how a 29'er would have easily rolled the stairs and prevented
> the crash?


pfft.....650B's would have sufficed.....


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

question. if you arrived at a location with two fires of equal size and situation, in this case really cool dh and am bikes on one side and a pile of 29ers on the other, which would you respond to rescue first? discuss...


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

This guy uses the same brand of helmet.


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

53119 said:


> question. if you arrived at a location with two fires of equal size and situation, in this case really cool dh and am bikes on one side and a pile of 29ers on the other, which would you respond to rescue first? discuss...


Easy. DH and AM rigs.. if the wheels and forks weren't completely toasted, they would at least be compatible with 99% of everything else out there.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

drexlerkm said:


> Easy. DH and AM rigs.. if the wheels and forks weren't completely toasted, they would at least be compatible with 99% of everything else out there.


+1...and because they're better and more fun ofcourse (for me)!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Frickin hilarious video! It just goes to show you that even if you're a nazi skinhead, you should still wear your helmet.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

53119 said:


> question. if you arrived at a location with two fires of equal size and situation, in this case really cool dh and am bikes on one side and a pile of 29ers on the other, which would you respond to rescue first? discuss...


 both i have a big hose :thumbsup:


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Evil Patrick said:


> This guy uses the same brand of helmet.


lol he still cleared most of the stairs bad form though:nono:


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

were you sitting on your seat when you were riding down the stairs?
also looked like your crank arms were vertical not horizontal like they should be.

oh and like drexlerkm said, LEAN BACK.
you are lucky that road rash facial is all you got.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is a thread from a few years back demonstrating why to ALWAYS wear a helmet

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


----------



## Power_of1 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Here are two youtube links of my son patrick without a helmet crashing

and 6 days later going down the same stairs but with a helmet *

HORRIFIC 




made it


----------



## Power_of1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry here is the one with the helmet 




And here wearing THE HELMET


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Power_of1 said:


> Sorry here is the one with the helmet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering he is doing it TERRIBLY WRONG _WITH_ the helmet, why in the world would you let him do it again WITHOUT a helmet?!


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

fightnut said:


> Considering he is doing it TERRIBLY WRONG _WITH_ the helmet, why in the world would you let him do it again WITHOUT a helmet?!


+1
terribly wrong


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Power_of1 said:


> *Here are two youtube links of my son patrick without a helmet crashing
> 
> and 6 days later going down the same stairs but with a helmet *
> 
> ...


Really!!! 6 days after


Power_of1 said:


> Fire department, ambulance and a trip to childrens hosp, cat scans and x-rays


And the only thing you learned is put a helmet on. And doesn't look like a full face helmet? Come on, do you really think the helmet was the only difference between him not making the first time and making it the second time. The only reason he made it in the second video is pure LUCK. Technique still all wrong, in fact one foot is off the pedal showing how much(LITTLE) control he has.

You are proving the point raised of abusing the first responders emergency system.

You seem proud of your son. :madman:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

reason number one i always ware a helmet


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Power_of1 said:


> *Here are two youtube links of my son patrick without a helmet crashing
> 
> and 6 days later going down the same stairs but with a helmet *
> 
> ...


Your son has the worse technique for descending, particularly staircases.

By the second set, his foot is off the pedal.

If you don't have both feet on the pedals, there is no way to get your weight all the way back, the key to prevent going over the bars.

And just because you are wearing a helmet, doesn't mean you can't crash on your face. If you or your son is maxing out his skill level, put on a full-face. Actually, on a long staircase where the penalty is landing on concrete, put on a full-face.

And finally, there is nothing saying you have to ride staircases. I've only ridden a staircase this long once, and my riding career seems to be progressing fine.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Good job using your head on that one. Hope you have a speedy recovery and are able to ride soon. Oh, and try not to get hooked on the pain pills.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

kinda makes me think of this guy, which will make you wear a helmet and at least lay down some foam on your stem doesnt it?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*sigh....*

It's like a train wreck. I just can't help myself....

1. I hope the kid is okay and suffers no long term affects of his crash.
2. Someone should teach that kid how to ride a bike. 
3. Stairs aren't tough nor do they require any special skill to ride. Unless the rise is greater than 13", there's no real difference between riding down stairs and descending a hill with the same slope.
4. BigSharks: If 1st response is part of a Firefighter's job description or part of fire department's mission; then I suggest your comments and defense of your comments are off base. Unless of course, the mission or job description excludes responses caused by accident or mistakes that could have been avoided by making better decisions. I'm guessing that there's no such description anywhere in a mission statement or job description for any 1st responder.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

i'm just wondering do his "friends" at the top laughing at him know how to ride down stairs correctly?
if they do, why haven't they taught him how to?

my wife, on her 4th day riding a bmx bike rode down a 12set of stairs. almost ate ****, but it was her 4th day of riding a bike. also to her defense it was pretty steep.
"ass behind and lower than the seat" steep.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

i'm amazed that kid didn't eat **** the second time down the stairs.

one foot off the pedal, didn't even roll into it...just started from the top, all his weight was forward.

pretty remarkable.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Some people just shouldn't be allowed to have children.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Power_of1 said:


> Sorry here is the one with the helmet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with Sanjuro and others

Your son needs to learn how to ride before trying stairs like that. He looks like he has no clue what he is doing, and cleared the stairs by luck.

I was gonna say something similar about lack of skills after only the 'crash' video was posted, but wasn't sure if it was just a one-time slip up and ergo the fall, and I didn't want to sound like an insensitive arse, but it appears my assumption was right..


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> 4. BigSharks: If 1st response is part of a Firefighter's job description or part of fire department's mission; then I suggest your comments and defense of your comments are off base. Unless of course, the mission or job description excludes responses caused by accident or mistakes that could have been avoided by making better decisions. I'm guessing that there's no such description anywhere in a mission statement or job description for any 1st responder.


Hey- your opinion is as valid as anyone's. The kid deserved the quick attention he received, but it would be sad indeed if time the FD spent there delayed them in getting to another run that couldn't have been as easily prevented.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Kid wrecks on some stairs without a helmet=dumbasssssss. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Seanbike said:


> Kid wrecks on some stairs without a helmet=dumbasssssss.
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Yes, his father proudly encourages continued wrecking opportunities.


----------



## eratanun (Oct 3, 2009)

Glad you're feelin better, but I think this song's pretty fitting for this thread.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

your in cleveland. Just go to rays and learn how to ride on the beginner course. Problem solved =]


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

http://jeff.dean.home.att.net/swisher.htm

nice read on helmets. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

morsetaper2 said:


> Probably not.  As if he had a brain he'd have worn a helmet.


CHI - CHING!! :drumroll:


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

BigSharks said:


> Betterride and scrublover- I agree, but note that many big cities do not staff as many civil servants as they should (generally related to budgets), and police, fire, and ems often have to 'wear different hats'. Last I heard, EMS techs in Cleveland start around $26K a year and work ungodly amounts of overtime (due to insufficient resources with which to hire more). Other big cities are not so different.


How'd I miss an EMS flamewar? 

You're absolutely correct. Every day in my city our service hits "level 0" this means every unit on is already responding to a call and there are no ambulances available for the next call. Units will be sent from the county or the next town over, but this takes time.

How do you think we feel when we hear legitimate calls get delayed because someone thinks we're a taxi?

As for ungodly amounts of overtime, in the last 7 days I have put in 96 hours spread between 2 departments I work for. Through next weekend I have 36 more scheduled, in one chunk.


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

emtnate said:


> How'd I miss an EMS flamewar?
> 
> You're absolutely correct. Every day in my city our service hits "level 0" this means every unit on is already responding to a call and there are no ambulances available for the next call. Units will be sent from the county or the next town over, but this takes time.
> 
> ...


 How does this relate......the OP was not using ems as a taxi?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

My comment wasn't really aimed at the OP, rather all the other posts in this thread about our job descriptions in Fire/EMS. I think there is only one poster who understands how thinly we are staffed and how taxing preventable accidents and those who abuse the system can be to others that may need our services.

Those kind of events are what we're here for. Looking at that video, I doubt a helmet would have prevented the banged up face in the picture anyway. All the joking that goes on in private aside, we take our job seriously and give everyone the care they need, regardless of how they got sick or hurt.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

there is no such thing as a preventable accident.
that is an oxymoron


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

BigSharks said:


> Hey- your opinion is as valid as anyone's. The kid deserved the quick attention he received, but it would be sad indeed if time the FD spent there delayed them in getting to another run that couldn't have been as easily prevented.


So is your whole point is people need to be protected from themselves?


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

man that video was just so dumb, helmet is not even the primary issue to me,just doing stupid sh1t with absolutely no skill ,no....jeez,if he'd crashed at the first flat.... Stunts and tricks and stuff worth being on video are things you practice, stuff you figure out,and work up to ,a calculated,very calculated, risk.Usually it's not even that risky, the physics are thought out. I guess you could say that having a lot in the helmet makes it less and less likely that the helmet will ever be needed yet you still wear it because the last little thing your intellegence tells you is that you could have made a mistake in your plans or slip up in the execution.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Time to ease up everyone - the guy is already "scared" for life. Don't scare him more.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

ffwlwhite said:


> So is your whole point is people need to be protected from themselves?


You're not very bright, are you?


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

Ridnparadise said:


> Time to ease up everyone - the guy is already "scared" for life. Don't scare him more.


well sometimes being scared is better than being smart.
the kid needs to learn how to ride down stairs correctly before he tries stuff like that.
he needs to find a 3-5 set of stairs with perfect rise/run and practice till it is perfect.
then step up to more flights of small sets.

a lot of people are too stupid to be scared to do stuff. maybe stupid is not the right word i want to use, but it gets the point across.

all it takes is one good "eat **** crash" to knock some fear in to your head.
my good eat **** crash was riding my mtn bike down a street (steep hill) with my dad when i was 13 years old.
we were in a 35mph zone and almost keeping up with traffic.
i took my hand off the handle bars to scratch my nose, ran over a manhole cover and got tossed off my bike and slid quite a few yards.

i was probably going 28mph when i hit the ground.
i always wore shorts and tee shirts. when i rode with my dad i had to wear jeans and long sleeves.
the road ate through my jeans and my skin. also ate through my shirt and skin.
i don't even want to think of the scars i'd have if i wasn't wearing pants and long sleeves.

that wasn't my only hard crash, but that was the one that taught me **** happens


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree, it took a good scare for me when I was that age to be a more careful and to not push my limits as far at once. I took a few hard hits that left more than just scars.

The kid in the post needs to back down a little bit. Be smart, start small and work your way up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

herbn said:


> man that video was just so dumb, helmet is not even the primary issue to me,just doing stupid sh1t with absolutely no skill ,no....jeez,if he'd crashed at the first flat.... Stunts and tricks and stuff worth being on video are things you practice, stuff you figure out,and work up to ,a calculated,very calculated, risk.Usually it's not even that risky, the physics are thought out. I guess you could say that having a lot in the helmet makes it less and less likely that the helmet will ever be needed yet you still wear it because the last little thing your intellegence tells you is that you could have made a mistake in your plans or slip up in the execution.


lol ... your voice is gonna fall on deaf ears ... or at least drown out by, of all others, his dad who is cheering him on in this very thread.


----------

